# Verkaufe Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite Testbike !!!!



## Little John (3. November 2009)

Hallo Community,

verkaufe hier mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite. Es ist ein *Testbike* in schwarzer Lakierung mit *GrÃ¼nen *Streifen.

Man bekommt dieses Rad so garnicht zu kaufen, da ich aber in einem Fahrradladen arbeite konnte ich es mir zulegen.

Leider fehlt mir die zeit dieses Fahrrad vollends auszukosten, wurde nur einmal im GelÃ¤nde ausgetestet, ansonsten immer nur in der Stadt, keine SprÃ¼nge mit gemacht oder sonstiges und jede Woche einmal geputzt, gefettet und gereinigt.

Die Ausstattungen sind wie folgt:

- Stumpjumper FSR-Rahmen aus M5 Aluminiumlegierung
- Fox Talas RL Federgabel mit Lockout, einstellbarer DruckstufendÃ¤mpfung, Federweg zwischen 100 und 140 mm
- Custom Avid Elixir Scheibenbremsen (203mm, 180mm)
- Body Geometry Sattel von Specialized
- Shimano XTR Shadow Schaltwerk
- Shimano SLX Shifter
- Custom Deore Hollowtech Kurbelgarnitur 
- DT Swiss LAufrÃ¤der mit Specialized ,,The CaptainÂ´Â´ Reifen
- Shimano SLX Umwerfer

Das Rad wurde maximal 150km gefahren, ist also quasi gesagt noch Brandneu und ist von 2009, hat also noch die alte Geometryform als die neuen Specialized Bikes.

Standort des Fahrrades ist Magdeburg. Ich habe das Fahrrad bewusst noch nicht in Ebay reingestellt sondern werde es erst bei Kaufwunsch reinstellen fÃ¼r den Interessenten.

Neupreis des Fahrrades liegt bei 2600,-â¬, da es sich hierbei um ein Testbike handelt und wie gesagt fÃ¼r NormalkÃ¤ufer garnicht erst zu haben ist, ein echtes SahnestÃ¼ckchen =)  *Lasse auch gerne mit mir handeln !!!!
*
  Schicke auch gerne Bilder falls gewÃ¼nscht um sich ein besseres Bild zu verschaffen.

Sollte wer von euch Interesse haben schreibt mir einfach eine E-Mail an:
*[email protected]* oder telefonisch zu erreichen ab 20 Uhr: 
*01520/ 86 72 285*


Mit sportlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,

D.SchrÃ¶der


----------



## Little John (4. November 2009)

VB: 2200

Bei Interesse via Telefon oder E-Mail melden. Ab 10 Uhr immer erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little John (6. November 2009)

Jetzt auch in Ebay reingestellt !!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2303ba1298


----------

